# Intel driver missing?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

System Rescue CD has a driver loaded called "hsw_uncore" and I cannot find it in the kernel configuration anywhere. Where is this driver located?

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller [8086:0a04] (rev 0b)

        Subsystem: Dell Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller [1028:05de]

        Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

```

Thanks!

----------

## Ant P.

The filename listed in "modinfo hsw_uncore" might give a hint to what section it's in.

The only thing with "uncore" in the name I could find is PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE, and that doesn't look like the same thing. Probably doesn't hurt to enable though.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

It just got strange.

```

root@sysresccd /root % modinfo hsw_uncore

modinfo: ERROR: Module hsw_uncore not found.

```

I am confused at this point. Seems something always nags at me while building a fresh kernel. Oh well, fun to do.

----------

## Hu

```
v4.12-rc1:arch/x86/events/intel/uncore_snb.c:648:static struct pci_driver hsw_uncore_pci_driver = {

v4.12-rc1:arch/x86/events/intel/uncore_snb.c:649:   .name       = "hsw_uncore",

```

```
v4.12-rc1:arch/x86/events/intel/Makefile:7:intel-uncore-objs            := uncore.o uncore_nhmex.o uncore_snb.o uncore_snbep.o
```

```
v4.12-rc1:arch/x86/events/Makefile:4:obj-$(CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL)        += intel/
```

That suggests CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL is the relevant symbol for you.  The first two I found through application of rules about how the kernel build system typically works.  That last step required poking around by hand.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I found it already, but thanks for the detailed instructions. Hopefully it will help a future user and is good advice should I hit this issue in the future.

----------

